
Facebook open-sources image and video algorithms it uses to fight abuse - jmsflknr
https://venturebeat.com/2019/08/01/facebook-open-sources-image-and-video-algorithms-it-uses-to-fight-abuse/
======
mdaniel
The non-VentureBeat press release: [https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2019/08/open-
source-photo-video...](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2019/08/open-source-photo-
video-matching/) and the relevant GitHub link:
[https://github.com/facebook/ThreatExchange/tree/master/hashi...](https://github.com/facebook/ThreatExchange/tree/master/hashing/tmk)

